# You folks better get your seeds ordered! Getting Expensive.



## Oldhat (Jun 2, 2014)

I just spent $260 on vegetable seeds. That's high for me...but the prices are getting outrageous. Last year all the seed packets would have cost me around $170. 

I actually like/have had good luck with Burpee seeds and typically pick up what I need when I am at Home Depot. There's places with mixed lettuce packets of seed for $10/pack. 

If you are out and about and see seed packets at last years price then if you need them you should probably go ahead and pick them up. 

Crazy prices.


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

Supply and demand be danged...I'm seeing price gouging on some stuff already in the "garden department". Just thought ammo prices were bad...


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Buy heritage - save seeds.


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

Wolf mom said:


> Buy heritage - save seeds.


I'll agree with that to an extent. There are some things I just really like hybridized.

I did check Hoss Tools and their prices seem to be holding fairly steady right now. Maybe price correction will be temporary...or maybe we've been spoiled by cheap seeds for too long...


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Patty pan squash seeds are expensive this year. I just got some from Menard's because they have them and their prices are cheap. They are also still running a 15% off anything you can fit in the bag sale. 

I'm a bit miffed at the cashier though, she tried to take my bag. The sale doesn't end until Saturday.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Thanks for the heads up! I'll start stocking up if i see lower priced seeds. Have already been saving seeds


----------



## Oldhat (Jun 2, 2014)

Wolf mom said:


> Buy heritage - save seeds.


I save a lot of seeds but there's a few things I need to replace every year. I keep a 5K sq ft "traditional" garden and an additional 1500 sqft of raised beds. I grow a lot of food. 

Some of the packets are just for backup/storage so I can revert back to where I started on an heirloom that might get cross pollinated and lose quality.


----------



## Oldhat (Jun 2, 2014)

Oh I'd like to add (to my original post) that the price I paid for seed was a lot less than most places. I ordered directly from Burpee online to get the price I did. I would have paid $100 more at Home Depot for the same Burpee seeds I ordered directly from Burpee.


----------



## Oldhat (Jun 2, 2014)

Danaus29 said:


> Patty pan squash seeds are expensive this year. I just got some from Menard's because they have them and their prices are cheap. They are also still running a 15% off anything you can fit in the bag sale.
> 
> I'm a bit miffed at the cashier though, she tried to take my bag. The sale doesn't end until Saturday.


Thanks for this info. I think I'll check out Menards for a few other things I am looking for.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Oldhat said:


> Oh I'd like to add (to my original post) that the price I paid for seed was a lot less than most places. I ordered directly from Burpee online to get the price I did. I would have paid $100 more at Home Depot for the same Burpee seeds I ordered directly from Burpee.


Burpee, yes they are quite expensive. Awful proud of their seeds. 
I've sworn them off. I had some hybrid seeds of theirs grow out to be NOT the type of squash advertised, not at all. Other seeds from the same pack were fine. I tried to let customer service know and to ask about this, and got no help whatsoever with them, just a canned "thanks for your feedback" message. Uhh, really?! There is a reason I bought the squash seeds from a seed company but if they are going to turn out to be "surprise" squash I can save seed from my own garden for free thank you very much.
$2.79 for about 12 to 17 seeds is outrageous, more so when the seeds aren't what you bought.


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

Agreed, just like last spring I wouldn’t be surprised if seeds, chicks and canning supplies get sold out. 
Even while ordering a few weeks back some varieties weren’t in stock. Maybe too early 
But still worth getting prepped now.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

The only seed I buy is sweet corn because the F1 generation doesn't breed true. When you save seed, you (presumably) are saving from "the best" examples in *your* garden, so you eventually are growing varieties adapted best to *your *conditions....not to mention saving money and becoming self-sufficient.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

I like to buy my seeds from local farm supply stores. When i lived in Bartow County, Ga., I bought most of my seeds and fertilizer From Ladds, That stock a lot of prepacked seeds and have a lot of bins with seeds you can buy in bulk.


http://www.laddsfarmsupplycartersville.com/about-us-1.html



If I order garden seeds Ohio Heirloom Seeds is where I look first. Good prices and low shipping cost.


https://ohioheirloomseeds.com/t/tomato-seeds


----------



## PaLady (Oct 24, 2006)

Oldhat said:


> I just spent $260 on vegetable seeds. That's high for me...but the prices are getting outrageous. Last year all the seed packets would have cost me around $170.
> 
> I actually like/have had good luck with Burpee seeds and typically pick up what I need when I am at Home Depot. There's places with mixed lettuce packets of seed for $10/pack.
> 
> ...


We ordered ours from a local place called Pine Tree Seeds in New Gloucester, Maine. I've always ordered from Gurney's but they have hike their prices for sure. As a comparison, the same seeds from Gurneys would've cost me close to $150...I ended up paying $68 for the same amount of seeds through Pine Tree Seeds and they have a 5 star customer rating for product and service.


----------



## collegeboundgal (Jul 17, 2005)

I ordered my seed from pine tree (www.superseeds.com) late last fall because I figured we would have a seed shortage again this year. it took several weeks (like 3 or 4) last spring to get my seeds even though I ordered early (mid-Feb?). that put me back on starting seedlings indoors at the end of feb to replant outside.


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

in the farming world we are finding prices on all things ag are escalating quickly, as well as a bit of shortages showing up. We don’t plant until April into May around here. Things That we pre paid in December are suddenly 15% higher if you didn’t pay for them last month.

We hear steel and wood is hard to get off the shelf, need to wait a little for supplies to catch up. Some of the crop inputs are not available right now, ‘should come in’ by spring......

I’m sure some is real and some is price gouging,

Either way a person needs to pay attention it looks like.


----------



## tamtbell (Jul 1, 2016)

We noticed that rareseeds website was down for a bit, finally back up. Thankfully we only had a small order to put in, that is mostly novelty items and greens (kale, collards, spinach). Everything else I tend to save my seeds so we keep our costs as low as we can get (good thing too because we're always adding onto projects. This year we've got an update to the chicken coop and my teenage son's blacksmithing shop to build)
Tamara
Bells of the North Homestead


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

doc- said:


> The only seed I buy is sweet corn because the F1 generation doesn't breed true. When you save seed, you (presumably) are saving from "the best" examples in *your* garden, so you eventually are growing varieties adapted best to *your *conditions....not to mention saving money and becoming self-sufficient.


That is exactly right. Landracing your own seeds is the only way to go. Although I save and plant my own seed corn too.

Joseph Lofthouse has written extensively about landrace seeds and the advantages. MotherEarth News has the series as well as other places. Highly recommended reading.


----------



## tamtbell (Jul 1, 2016)

I wish we had better luck with corn up here but it's just so cold and such a short season. Some in the hills of Fairbanks or the warmer areas in town have success. Since I'm in a very cold area (growing zone 1b) it's a hit or miss. Plus we BADLY need to take down trees. Too much dang shade. 
Tamara
Bells of the North Homestead


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Went to Tractor Supply today, Burpee seed racks were full with 25% off....


----------

